

The significance of Claude Shannon's work - TriinT
http://cm.bell-labs.com/cm/ms/what/shannonday/work.html

======
soundsop
My communications engineering profs revered Shannon and one lamented that
there was no appropriate Nobel prize for him to win. Shannon's foundational
work in communications theory is definitely one of the most important
individual contributions of the 20th century.

------
raffi
His Masters thesis from MIT is quite interesting as well. He was working on
analog computers at the time and came up with ways to use electromechanical
arrays to solve Boolean algebra problems--inventing the digital circuit as we
know it.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Symbolic_Analysis_of_Relay_an...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Symbolic_Analysis_of_Relay_and_Switching_Circuits)

~~~
ableal
Thanks for that link. I'm partial to Shannon's digital logic work, and the
references in that page lead to the full scan of his seminal M.S. dissertation
(a 3MB bitmap PDF here: <http://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/11173> . Non MIT-
affiliated visitors only get a 'non-printable' version, but different PDF
readers ... are worth trying.)

There's also a Jan. 1948 paper, "The Synthesis of Two-Terminal Switching
Circuits", Bell System Technical Journal, vol.28, pp.59-98. I don't think
there's a PDF of that on the loose.

